# How many times do you think is best to feed a puppy?



## Eagle (Jul 3, 2011)

My GSD puppy is 4 and a half months old now. I've been feeding him 3 times a day, morning-miday around 1.30pm and evening at around 8.30 after our long walk. I am giving him the recommended daily amount of food though so this is not an issue, I wanted to ask though if the night meal is ok for the puppy? or is it better to feed him 2 times per day with more quanlity than 3 ?


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I am going to keep feeding 3 times a day until my puppy is 5 months old and then I will switch to 2 times a day.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Some people feed 3 times a day for the rest of their dog's life because it is believed that smaller meals fed several times a day will decrease your chance of bloat.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Dena & Keefer were on two meals a day from the time they came home at 9 weeks old. But in addition to regular meals they got a lot of training treats. Halo was smaller, even at 10 weeks old, and she was on 3 meals a day for a couple of months after we got her. I don't think you need to worry about any hard and fast rules - if the pup is still eating the mid-day meal enthusiastically you can keep feeding it for awhile if it's not inconvenient for you. Sometimes a puppy will not be that interested in the mid-day meal, and in that case you might as well switch over to 2 meals a day at that point.


----------

